# Music that is incredebly sad that fit for the lost of a love one



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont lisen to Gorecki like i use to, you know i turned retro...
and i find ''sorrowfull songs'' so sad, i remenber when my father lost his mother
he was so sad since he was his mother favorite kid in his familly among other brothers and sisters.

Than i pass him Gorecki affored mention symphony, it heal his wounds and sorrow he felt more mellow less sad, i think his music help him cope whit the dead of his mother, this is a good thing, he never like gorecki until this day...

I introduce him to ''holy minimalism'' movement a couple of years ago among many other things.
This may sound boring has an anecdote but it fit for the turmoil your in after a funeral.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

When a friend of mine lost his lover to AIDS he said that Vaughan Williams' _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_ was consoling to him.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My granddad had the same comfort, before passing away in to death with; Nimrod .


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I listened to Gorecki's 3rd after my sister died and it was quite powerful. At her funeral mass, the congregation sang the Ode to Joy, which is a different approach.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Though it is not long enough, I have used the Gayane Adagio for such times along with the Tallis Fantasia above.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

de Visée - Tombeau pour Mesdemoiselles De Visée, played by Hopkinson Smith.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

The perfect cut for anything of that sort:






I've found it to be an incredibly emotionally moving work that I came out feeling different tonight


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thomas Tomkins, A sad pavan for these distracted times.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> When a friend of mine lost his lover to AIDS he said that Vaughan Williams' _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_ was consoling to him.


Best description I know of the Fantasia - from Thomas Pynchon's "Against the Day."

In September, Hunter would invite [Ruperta] to accompany him to Gloucester Cathedral, where as part of that year's Three Choirs Festival, a new work by Ralph Vaughan Williams would be having its first performance. Ruperta, who despised church music, must have seen some irresistible opening for idle mischief, because she went along wearing a sportive toilette more appropriate to Brighton, with a hat she had always found particularly loathsome but kept handy for occasions just such as this. The composer was conducting two string orchestras set like cantores and decani facing each other across the chancel, with a string quartet between them. The moment Vaughan Williams raised his baton, even before the first notes, something happened to Ruperta. As Phrygian resonances swept the great nave, doubled strings sang back and forth, and nine-part harmonies occupied the bones and blood vessels of those in attendance, very slowly Ruperta began to levitate, nothing vulgar, simply a tactful and stately ascent about halfway to the vaulting, where, tears running without interruption down her face, she floated in the autumnal light above the heads of the audience for the duration of the piece. At the last long diminuendo, she returned calmly to earth and reoccupied herself, never again to pursue her old career of determined pest. She and Hunter, who was vaguely aware that something momentous had befallen her, walked in silence out along the Severn, and it was hours before she could trust herself to speak. "You must never, never forgive me, Hunter," she whispered. "I can never claim forgiveness from anyone. Somehow, I alone, for every single wrong act in my life, must find a right one to balance it. I may not have that much time left."

An article I think I have referenced before on this forum is this - titled Consolations - about the music of Arvo Part..


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Another face of death: the chorale set here, _Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele_, is everything about death. It speaks of the anguish, trouble, and afflictions of man, and all the misery on earth.

Yet the Partita by Bohm on the chorale here is perhaps one of the most comforting and inspiring pieces of music I've ever heard.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

There is the greatest adagio and the game of life.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Brahms' requiem stands out... but it's his clarinet quintet I find the most sad and moving. I have a hard time even listening to it unless I'm in the right time and place to do so.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strauss - Renée Fleming & Christian Benda, "Morgen"


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Strauss - Renée Fleming & Christian Benda, "Morgen"


isn't it ironic that Morgen was composed as a present for Paulina.

and this one is exactly about loss of someone but sounds less sad


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

helenora said:


> isn't it ironic that Morgen was composed as a present for Paulina?


I always find it interesting to compare Richard Strauss's _Morgen_ with Charles Strouse's _Tomorrow_ from "Annie". Same title, same opening line... but totally different pieces, both masterpieces of their kind. Isn't music wonderful?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I always find it interesting to compare Richard Strauss's _Morgen_ with Charles Strouse's _Tomorrow_ from "Annie". Same title, same opening line... but totally different pieces, both masterpieces of their kind. Isn't music wonderful?


I've checked Tomorrow now, I wouldn't say it's the same opening line....mmm or it's how I hear it, but I understand, you mean Stimmung , the same mood of a piece, right?


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Metamorphosen by Richard Strauss


----------



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

For me Sibelius' Swan of Tuonela has always expressed a deep, unexplainable grief and mourning.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

helenora said:


> I've checked Tomorrow now, I wouldn't say it's the same opening line...


Tomorrow the sun will shine again / The sun will come out tomorrow... close enough for me! The opening lines certainly reflect the same optimistic idea, as you suggest


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe I missed it but I am surprised that Morgen and the Metamorphosen were mentioned but not Strauss 4 last songs


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Herrmann's "The Road and Finale" from Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Oscarf said:


> Maybe I missed it but I am surprised that Morgen and the Metamorphosen were mentioned but not Strauss 4 last songs


Look, they are here!


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Albinoni Adagio in G minor.
Barber's Adagio for Strings. 
Adagio from Moonlight Sonata.
Myaskovsky Adagio from Symphony No.27.


----------

